# SummerG has passed away.



## Blackjack (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't have many details, but she passed away on the morning of June 25 surrounded by family and loved ones. 

The world is lessened in her absence; she was one of the most wonderful people I've ever encountered in my life.


----------



## GTAFA (Jun 26, 2017)

Damn so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 26, 2017)

So very sad 
She was young.
My sincere condolences to her husband Sach and her family.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 27, 2017)

My condolences to her family. At least she was with the people she loved at the end.


----------



## fatcat00f (Jun 27, 2017)

My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Gluben (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh my goodness, I had no idea. I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with her family and friends.


----------



## lostinadaydream (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh, that's very, very sad!  My condolences! She was such a beautiful and wonderful person!


----------



## azerty (Jun 27, 2017)

Very sad. May her family find a bit of confort for the coming times.


----------



## Tad (Jun 27, 2017)

Such sad news. She was always so lovely to deal with here, this is a loss to the community as well as all of her friends and family.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 27, 2017)

Very sad news  Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## DJ_S (Jun 27, 2017)

Blackjack said:


> I don't have many details, but she passed away on the morning of June 25 surrounded by family and loved ones.
> 
> The world is lessened in her absence; she was one of the most wonderful people I've ever encountered in my life.



Please if you didn't know Summer in person, be respectful of our privacy. 

Summer was much loved by this community & I respect that, please respect our wishes.

Thanks.
Sach


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2017)

This is very sad news, condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm really sad, I'm sorry for her family to go through this.


----------



## bigbob10000 (Jun 27, 2017)

She will be missed.


----------



## kentwildt (Jun 27, 2017)

R.I.P. Beautiful Summerg.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 27, 2017)

Awww thats so sad prayers to the family.
I lost a close friend Sat myself


----------



## dave_1673 (Jun 27, 2017)

its so sad i condolences to her family!
R.I.P.


----------



## Yakatori (Jun 27, 2017)

You could've been a bit more _diplomatic_ in how you chose to put this across:



DJ_S said:


> "_Please *if you didn't know Summer in person*, be respectful of her privacy. Sach_"


After all, some really do take these relationships to heart:



Blackjack said:


> I don't have many details, but she passed away on the morning of June 25 surrounded by family and loved ones.
> 
> The world is lessened in her absence; *she was one of the most wonderful people I've ever encountered in my life*.



Then again, maybe you're not feeling so _diplomatic_ about it, in which case, you can't really be so surprised at how some might choose to respond in kind.

Of course, I can only really speak for myself, not really knowing her at all. For which, even then, it's still disheartening to hear of yet another part of this once more vibrant community prematurely separated from some intrinsic part of itself.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2017)

My condolences for her family and friends


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 27, 2017)

Yakatori said:


> You could've been a bit more _diplomatic_ in how you chose to put this across:
> 
> After all, some really do take these relationships to heart:
> 
> ...



The man's wife just died. He doesn't have to worry about diplomacy. I suspect he was more likely fearing a potential public discussion about her cause of death which while obviously not appropriate, might happen.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Jun 27, 2017)

My condolences go out to her friends and family.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear of this. My condolences to Sach, her family and her loved ones.


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 27, 2017)

Aww, that's so sad, sincere condolences to her friends and loved ones. RIP, Summer.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 27, 2017)

my deepest condolences  i'm so sorry for y'alls loss. 



DJ_S said:


> Please if you didn't know Summer in person, be respectful of her privacy.
> 
> Sach


----------



## Kristal (Jun 27, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Awww thats so sad prayers to the family.
> I lost a close friend Sat myself


So sorry to hear. Hugs

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mack27 (Jun 29, 2017)

She seemed to be a very pleasant and fun person. I'm very sorry to hear about this.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 29, 2017)

Prayers for her love ones. She will be missed.


----------



## fancyfeast (Jul 9, 2017)

Very sad, sad news. Condolences to Sach & Summer's family. I just found this out on Facebook and am so sad to hear this news. Summer was a very special soul and a wonderful person. She will be dearly missed by so many.


----------



## ssbbwlover (Jul 20, 2017)

May the angels bright watch you tonight and keep you while you sleep.


----------



## CmdrRiker (Jul 29, 2017)

After reading the news, I had, for a while, a hard time believing it was really her. She seemed so happy and well in her videos. Hopefully she was like that to the end, and did not have to suffer.

This is definitely one of the saddest days for this community.

R. I. P, Summer. You were a wonderful, intelligent and beautiful person. You will be missed, but your memory will live on forever.


----------



## DJ_S (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you all for reaching out.


----------



## Durin (Aug 2, 2017)

This makes me so sad! She was an amazing person


----------



## whiteman4949 (Dec 29, 2017)

Oh dear this is terrible news. I have only just discovered summer recently.


----------

